# Wisteria Problems



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

i bought some wisteria a month ago they have been growing really well upwards, I have just noticed that some of the leaves are turing clear and falling apart as well i see that the part of the stem i burried has now turned brown. they still seem to be growing though. anybody help plz


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

nm they are all dead now
my bad I should have posted my tank parameters i didnt see that thread


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

yes also need to know what type/amount of light being provided, any co2, ferts, ect...


----------

